# recompiled kernel

## wizy

I recompiled the kernel with the grsecurity mods, selected only the ones I wanted. I followed the instructions, did everything by the book, copied it over to /boot after backing up the current one, and rebooted.

My kernel doesnt seem to be doing any of the things that I turned on with grsecurity.  And usually after adding grsecurity in uname -a, I can see -grsec on the kernel version.  Whats wrong?

----------

## lx

Stating the obvious:

Did you mount /boot. Make sure you're using the right kernel. dmesg | less, the first line will show the date/time you compiled the kernel.

Cya lX.

----------

## wizy

I didnt mount it.  It just was there with a bzImage file, so I did what the instructions said.  I didnt mount anything.  what do I need to do?

----------

## Trumpcard

If you didnt mount the boot partition, you copied your bzImage file into the /boot directory, not the /boot filesystem.

Copy the bzImage back out somewhere outside of /boot,  then,  you need to mount the boot filesystem using a 

mount /boot  (if it's in your fstab) ,  if not,

mount /dev/hdaX /boot (where X is the partition number you used for the boot partition when you originally installed gentoo).

You can then just cd to /boot, mv the exisitng bzImage to bzImage.old or something, and copy in the new one.  I'd recommend adding an option into your /boot/grub/menu.lst file so you can boot the old kernel name should you have problems with the new one.

Hope this helps!

----------

## wizy

I will give it all a try when I get home.  It makes sense.  I knew I had to do something else with the actual boot partition.  This is just the first time I have recompiled my kernel in linux.  You are looking at a mankdrake/redhat convert here.  Im getting the hang of it though.

----------

## roto

When i tried out the grsecurity modules the first time i booted i get a tonne of messages pumped out at boot...dunno if thats supposed to happen..(guessing it is)

----------

